
Many more indie games will be coming to Switch if Nintendo has its way - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/07/nintendo-wants-two-to-three-times-as-many-indie-games-on-switch/
======
steampunkskull
I think it's great that there are more and more indie games coming out,
someone has to start somewhere and when you are interested in indie games
providers, you can find genuinely good games that don't cost that much

